# ??'s about windmill grid tie



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

First off -- What do you think of the low end windmills that can be purchased at northern tool for about $600? What would $$ damage be to complete the system grid tied? (in an area prone to power outages---not sure what its called -diverter?)

Second---payback time?

Location Maine foothills...steady breeze always

This is taken from(approx) the elevated open area that said windmill would be placed

http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c...current=deer.jpg&refPage=40&imgAnch=imgAnch47


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

There are many things to consider before I would invest money into something to tie into the power grid. Get with your power company and get their requirments. I know here and most places require a insurance bond just incase the power grid goes down and they are working on it and your equipment fails and send power down the grid and injures or klls someone. The (2) main componants are the generator and the transfer switch(this is the equipment that prevents sending power to the grid if the grid is down). Do some research first, but there is nothing from preventing you from supplying your own power without all the extra cost.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

The transfer switch/ safety interlock stuff will cost more than the windmill.

I don't see you getting much power ($$$$) from $600 worth of windmill, Does that include the tower - more $$$.

Some utilities do _not_ allow connection, most all that do require you put in a meter that reads a different rate (wholesale) for the wattage you produce, vs what they charge you (retail) for their power. Again, more $$$ for you to spend.

--->Paul


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Its in the same area as a proposed wind farm....near Sugarloaf MTN here in Maine....the wind farm isnt flying with folks who feel that it will be detrimental to the environment and aestetic appeal of the area....

Central Maine Power is my power company....and a good friend of ours is a recently retired foreman so I will consult with him....

In addition to the wind potential we also have good southern exposure that I hope to tap into as well....the deck gets so hot in the Summer that we dont even use it....

Is there a windmill that beats all value wise....under say $5000 fully operational?


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice photo.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

From that photo I think you'd be shorting your self if you didn't have at least a 100' tower.
Yes you can get a turbine for around 5000. But then on top of that will be the tower and the inverter stuff.

Talking payback is not a good thing.
If your going to invest a bunch of bucks for a system then you can say "Yup I'm my own power company . . . . . the grid . . . .oh ya . . now and again when I have excess power I feed back to the utility."

Be not discourged by my words. Just don't be dilusioned into thinking that you can set up a decent system for only a buck two ninety eight.........it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

mpillow - 

I do like windmills.

But: up here in Argyle, we get gusts rather than a steady breeze.

On the other hand, I look around and I see standing water everywhere. Through-out my county hilly or not, it seems that everyone has water drainage issues.

And why my land 'seems' flat, it is really on a slope. According to the topo-maps I have 20 foot of drop from the property line along the road, sloping down toward the river.

So I see far greater potential in developing hydro-electric, than I do in windmills.

So tell me, in your area do you have any standing water? Or any flowing streams?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Our back property line is Sandy Stream....and prone to flood any time it rains or snow melts....its a true mountain stream....the problem is that from the building area (up high) to the stream there is a good distance (the bulk of 45 acres)

I met a woman yesterday that has recently moved to Highland plt and there place has solar and windmill...obviously by the town name its up high about where the Appalachian trail crosses Long Falls Dam RD. I plan to visit their place and her pygmy goats the next time I'm at my parents place in Lexington and examine and photo their setup. I do know they are on a battery bank and not tied to the grid.

Here in China we get more gusts than anything too. I'd like to see a windmill in the middle of China Lake though as it seems to always be choppy.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

I can give an example of costs on a system that I am very familiar with. The generator and tower were purchased years ago at a bargain price, less than $4000 total for 2.5kw Jacobs generator, 60 foot (not really tall enough) tower, and new blades and governor more recently, to replace the original 50+ year old blade assembly. Wire, connection boxes, disconnects, etc., added another $1000 (and at 2006 prices it would be 2 to 3 times as much, due to high copper prices). The inverter capable of grid intertie function, along with various accessories such as large circuit breaker, boxes, and covers, was another $3000. So this totals about $8000, including the generator which today sells for $6000+ with complete but with no tower. In other words, if this system were purchased today, without any labor for installation, it would be over $13,000, and that is with an old wind-mill style tower that is too short for many locations. And this system puts out 100 to 200 kw-hrs of power each month, depending on the actual wind. If another $4000 or so was invested for a 100 foot tower, the power output would increase, of course.

As Jim-Mi said, don't do it for $$ savings, do it because you want to produce your own power, or want to do your part to slow down global climate change, or you like climbing towers a couple of times a year. But unless you REALLY have strong winds, it won't pay for itself in the short run. However, a good quality generator can last for decades--the Jacobs units built in the 1940s are still considered one of the better units for long life.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

What a great real life post from Wis Jim.
He and family have lived with that Jacobs for a big bunch of years.

He knows for what he is saying..................................

mpillow, back to your very first sentance.
And the answer is - - -Save your money, that 600 buck toy WILL disapoint you.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks guys!

guess I'm stuck supporting the terrorists  :help:


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

mpillow said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> guess I'm stuck supporting the terrorists  :help:


hydro-power

:gossip:


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Save your bucks till you can afford good equipment.

And then jump in


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Jim-mi said:


> Save your bucks till you can afford good equipment.
> 
> And then jump in


Not if you do not have a good site.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

mpillow said:


> guess I'm stuck supporting the terrorists  :help:


Less than 2% of the power produced in the US now is petroleum based.


----------

